# My Rat Pack



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello everyone!!
Just thought I'd post some pics of me and 5 boys since it's been a while since I've shown them off  They've gotten pretty big since. 
In the 1st pic Smudge and Ash are on my shoulder and I've got Simon on the top in my arm and Charlie at the bottom 
The middle pic is of my "monster rattie", Whiskers, whom I'm in the process of rehabilitating  
The last pic is of myself and just my love rat, Smudge, he warms my heart!!! There is something very special about him 
Sorry if there is already a thread for this kind of thing  hope everyone has a beautiful evening!! xoxox

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

Too much cuteness!!!!!! They look lovely!


----------



## Borntorodeo (Feb 28, 2014)

What a lovely rat pack you have!!


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

They look really happy with you!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

They are all so cute. I hope Whiskers turns into a squishy love bug in time  best of luck with him


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Lord! Are you tiny or are my Squishier going to be huge lumbering monsters in a year?!

They are cute but they look HUGE.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Absolutely adorable and so big! I am still amazed at how big boys can grow!


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

They are adorable!! I love all their names as well. My sister's first rat was named Smudge


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

thank you! I am quite small so it probably makes it look like they're massive. They are quite big though. Charlie and Simon are 6months old (they're my pedigree boys) and already weighing in at 630grams. Smudge and Ash are my pet shop boys, they're 9months old, they're alot smaller, they weigh about 360grams. 
I named my first ones when I brought them home and I just started calling them those names outta nowhere lol
I thought for my other two I'd give them human names. Charlie just looks like a Charlie and I think its a cute name lol I named Simon that cos he's a siamese hooded and it fit him pretty well  
Whiskers got his name from his previous owner, she said he knows his name so I didn't wanna change it, wouldve named him something like Fester or Ripper cos he's quite the monstrous lil bugger at the moment lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spangled (Mar 4, 2014)

they are adorable! ;D


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

They're adorable! Simon looks huge in your hand, haha. Good luck with Whiskers! He's a cute boy, and I've read your thread about him - I really hope you can help him turn around!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

And they all stayed still long enough to get a picture too.


----------



## agirl65 (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow, I was thinking the same thing, are my new boys going to get that HUGE? My two girls are tiny compared to that and I thought they were big! They are are so stinking cute though!!


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

Haha thanks everyone! Yup, they promised me they'd stay still for a family photo 
Simon is quite a fatty and such a character, very hyper rat, was surprised that he didnt wriggle around like he normally would lol
Charlie is the fattest though, I gotta keep an eye on them when I give them veg n soft foods cos he tries scoffing everything up before any of the others get a chance. He even pushes them out the way when they also want some, he's very greedy:what:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherlockandwatson (Feb 22, 2014)

Aw they're all so cute! I love the group shot lol!


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

Great progress with Whiskers since I last posted. Here he is letting me stroke him. He moves around alot hence the bad quality pics 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

